# Ohio State Parks



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We live in south east Ohio, The State parks in Ohio are a little hard to get reservations at in the summer. So we have been staying in private campgrounds. I had a friend talk me into fall camping this last weekend. It was out of this world. The park was beautiful. The weather was just as nice and I had forgotten how fun it was to just have electric and no other hook ups. I had the wonderful surprise of my toddler grandson to show up and get to camp with us. He thinks the hiking trails were great and I will invest in a back pack for him. He was real heavy that last half of the hike. The coyotes














put on a great song and dance for us that evening around the campfire and the chipmonks put on a fun show too. We have plans to return to lake alma again. It is a small park, we used to camp in when our own children were small and had kind of forgotten about. It is in Wellston, Ohio Not to far from State route 32. Keep camping In the great state of Ohio


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Sounds great. We are in SW Ohio and agree that some of the Ohio SP's can be difficult to make a reservation in the summer. And just _try _to get a reservation in the Hocking Hills SP in the fall...

Sure wish we were heading out soon - but due to many factors (work, school, health, etc.) we've actually not been out in the OB since mid-August.









So what was the name of the park where you stayed?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Have you tried reserving online. I just checked for the fun of it and I could get in Hocking Hills any weekend in November. We camp in Ohio state parks frequently and always book online.

Ohio DNR

OH, BTW fourwalls Welcome to the site.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

The name of the state park was Lake Alma, it is in Wellston ,Ohio. It is located about 6 miles east of Jackson and 1 mile from Wellston.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We spent most of the summer staying at the Ohio State Parks. Twice at Maumee, twice at East harbor, once at Kelly's Island and once at Mohican and
we boondoggle at Hocking Hills. They are all great parks and we really enjoy them. next weekend we are going to East harbor again for their halloween weekend (very hard to get into). You are right that the Ohio State Parks book extremely fast!!

We counted the days on the calender to hit the 180 day mark (six months is when they open reservations in advance) and in some cases we have done it
at midnight the day it opens to insure the site we want. We stayed at Kelly's on the 4th of July and Mohican on Labor day and Maumee on Memorial day and
you cant do this unless you book in the middle of the winter right when they open up the sites! Crazy!









I was at Hocking Hills yesterday and the leaves are just begining to turn. I suspect the weekend of 19th and 20th will be about perfect...

Mark


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

the local news said that Lake Hope was going to be great also about that time. We are headed for Lake Alma that weekend. I hope. The weekend after we are headed for some friends farm to boondock and ride the atvs. That is one of my favorite trips of the year. I have been looking for atv campgrounds also. Those are few and far between in this area. The Wayne national forest area has a few, so I am told. I am doing some research into it. Those places dont advertise much.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

We've run into Kyoutback a couple times at Stonelick.







We too frequent the Ohio and KY parks and just as Mark said... you have to plan in advance. People are literally online at midnight booking. Typically though a "normal" weekend you should be able to get something. Welcome to the best Forum around.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> We spent most of the summer staying at the Ohio State Parks. Twice at Maumee, twice at East harbor, once at Kelly's Island and once at Mohican and
> we boondoggle at Hocking Hills. They are all great parks and we really enjoy them. next weekend we are going to East harbor again for their halloween weekend (very hard to get into). You are right that the Ohio State Parks book extremely fast!!
> 
> We counted the days on the calender to hit the 180 day mark (six months is when they open reservations in advance) and in some cases we have done it
> ...


If you get locked out of Hocking Hills SP, I highly recommend Scenic View CG. It is less than 3 miles from the SP on SR 664. Beautiful little place with close access to all of the SP hiking and fun. We are permanent campers at Scenic View and we find that there are almost always sights available with at least electric. Enjoy!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have camped in Ohio Maumee Bay - Loved it










Thor


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thor said:


> I have camped in Ohio Maumee Bay - Loved it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maumee Bay would be a great place for an Outback Rally! Mhhmmmmm.......


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Going there this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd really like to camp on one of the Lake Eerie islands (Kelly's or South Bass) summer 2008. Do you know if I could take my big rig on the ferries? I can't find any limits on the ferry web sites.



Fanatical1 said:


> We spent most of the summer staying at the Ohio State Parks. Twice at Maumee, twice at East harbor, once at Kelly's Island ...
> 
> Mark


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

[quote name='BoaterDan' date='Nov 29 2007, 04:17 PM' post='260364']
I'd really like to camp on one of the Lake Eerie islands (Kelly's or South Bass) summer 2008. Do you know if I could take my big rig on the ferries? I can't find any limits on the ferry web sites.

Yes you can. When I went over this year, they had 2 or 3 cars parked behind me. I would suggest Kelly's island over south bass, 
but that's just my opinion. We have stayed at both and love Kelly's. It one of our favorite places to camp. Lot's to do and make sure you 
bring your bikes. I would also suggest waiting until July or early August when the water is warmer otherwise the winds off the lake can 
be quite cool. You also need to book Kelly's 6 months in advance or you won't get in on weekends. I think we will go either the week of 
the 4th this year or maybe in August when they have the circus come to the island... Christmas in July is another good weekend!

Good luck and let me know if you need anything else.

Mark

Here the link to the Kelly's Island Ferry. You can call them if you have questions about your rig, but I'm sure it won't be a problem.

http://www.kelleysislandferry.com/


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok All this talk about camping in Ohio makes me wonder why you havent made reservations for the Rally at Natural Spring. Come on we can get more than 4 people


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

outbackmac said:


> Ok All this talk about camping in Ohio makes me wonder why you havent made reservations for the Rally at Natural Spring. Come on we can get more than 4 people


I was wondering when someone would pin me down for not responding on the Ohio Rally!







Our kids are in school on the 6th and the 9th. and we
have a church fundraiser on the evening of the 6th. It's just too far to go if we have to leave on Saturday and come back on Sunday. We would love
to get together on other date during the summer.









Mark


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We have a family reunion that weekend. That I cant get out of All the outlaws from other states are coming to visit. Maybe another time.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I used to take the boat to South Bass (Put-In-Bay), so I know what that's all about.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Here's my latest Windows Live map... this time of Ohio State Parks.

Map of Ohio state park campgrounds

Here's the previous Michigan one. I was much more detailed for the Ohio version.

Map of Michigan state park campgrounds


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm in Chicago this week for the Holidays and it won't load on our friends computer for some reason.
I'll check it our when we get home.

Just wanted to say, that we started booking some of the Ohio SP's the last couple of weeks. So far,
Memorial day weekend is Hocking Hills and West Branch in mid June and then we are looking at Kelly's
for the 5 or 6 days during the week of the July 4th.

It's fun to start the planning for next year. Gives you something to look forward to during the winter.

Anybody else started booking?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Us too Memorial day weekend is MOHICAN STATE PARK


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We made reservations for the 4 of July at Rocky Fork. I was shocked that all the water front spots were taken with in a day of the available reserve time. I had tried to make reservations on wed. and was told they were not accepting any that far in advance so I waited until Fri. eve. and was too late for the good spots.







At least we did get 2 spots together.







The rest of the year we will stay in a private CG's. I guess next year I will stay up and try harder to get those spots.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Is Maumee Bay as nice as it looks. We usually go to Michigan's Sterling State Park in Monroe a few times a year. Maumee Bay looks to be much nicer for just another 20-30 minutes of driving. (According to the Drive To feature of the map I made and posted above.







)


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> Is Maumee Bay as nice as it looks. We usually go to Michigan's Sterling State Park in Monroe a few times a year. Maumee Bay looks to be much nicer for just another 20-30 minutes of driving. (According to the Drive To feature of the map I made and posted above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We like it, camp there 5 to 7 times a season!!!! We also like Sterling because you can walk to the lake and swim, to swim at Maumee it's about a mile away!!! Sites are bigger and not as close as Sterling!! Sterling has nicer dump station and full hook-ups !! Maumee has only electric sites and on big weekends when you leave on Sunday major back-up at the dump station ,If you in a hurry to leave!!!! Every campground has it's +







and -







!!!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Rip said:


> Is Maumee Bay as nice as it looks. We usually go to Michigan's Sterling State Park in Monroe a few times a year. Maumee Bay looks to be much nicer for just another 20-30 minutes of driving. (According to the Drive To feature of the map I made and posted above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We like it, camp there 5 to 7 times a season!!!! We also like Sterling because you can walk to the lake and swim, to swim at Maumee it's about a mile away!!! Sites are bigger and not as close as Sterling!! Sterling has nicer dump station and full hook-ups !! Maumee has only electric sites and on big weekends when you leave on Sunday major back-up at the dump station ,If you in a hurry to leave!!!! Every campground has it's +







and -







!!!!
[/quote]

Yeah, agree with all that. Full hookups at a state park are sweet indeed. But sometimes the beach at Sterling can get kind of nasty if the wind's blowing the right way. BTW, if you didn't go last summer they have somebody with an inflatable water slide near the beach now. It's something like $8 for an all day wristband. I'm presuming it will be back for 2008.

It's been interesting doing this research for the Michigan and Ohio state park maps. Ohio's campgrounds are a lot more likely to be without electricity, but many of the parks have WAY better facilities otherwise.

When camping near home we usually pay for Sunday night just so we can leave on our time schedule, so the dump station traffic isn't an issue.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Last year we stayed at Maumee Bay - Great park - I posted pics of the park in the gallery. We are thinking about staying at this park again this year.

Thor


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Maumee is a great state park! Large sites and a very nice beach. We also visit the lodge and go swimming in the pool. We will be there again
this year a couple of times. Bring your bikes because it is a large park with plenty of trails.

They have several event weekends coming up. Christmas in July is in late July and a pig roast in August and a kite flying weekend
and two halloween weekends in October. We like going in the summer to enjoy the beach. If you choose one of these weekends
book it directly 6 months in advance when it opens up because they fill up fast.

If you want to stay on an island..........Kelly's Island State Park is a great time. We will be there on the week of the 4th of July. Great
beach and lots of things to do on the island.

Good luck!


----------

